# just picked



## daved66 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found today.  Any value?  

Ty


----------



## hillbilly_handshake (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like a Whizzer to me. It's not in very great condition, but would make a great restoration project if that's what you bought it for.


----------



## daved66 (Sep 2, 2014)

Friend found it.  Wants to sell if any interest?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 2, 2014)

Kinda interested, it looks like the left grip is missing though is that correct?


----------



## daved66 (Sep 3, 2014)

He only sent me a pic.  Very rusty.  Wants to get few bucks for it. Rather than scrap.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd be intersted in it
What's he want for it?
And were u located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

